# Cheltenham-what to do?



## moonsi til (Feb 15, 2020)

I am going to Cheltenham next month for a catch up with female friends, this has been chosen as it’s halfway for most.

I have never been before so looking for suggestions of what to do, places to eat & drink. Our main reason is time together food/drink but if there is something to do that would fab.

I like a walking tour but quick google has walking tours starting from April.

For food an independent place & veggie friendly.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 15, 2020)

i recommend a walk up Cleeve Hill.   Cleeve Hill (Cheltenham) - 2020 All You Need to Know Before You Go (with Photos) - Cheltenham, England | Tripadvisor


----------



## tim (Feb 15, 2020)

Turn vacillating GCHQ employees


----------



## Cid (Feb 18, 2020)

Stare in appalled silence at the salmon pink corduroys and range rovers. I go there sometimes to do a furniture exhibition... Am not a fan of the place. Plenty of places to eat, not cheap. Couldn't name any specifically, I think I got taken to the Champingnon Sauvage once, but wasn't paying.

It does have an exceptionally good museum of the arts and crafts movement.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 3, 2020)

We are going for lunch at

www.thetaverncheltenham.com


----------



## Riklet (Mar 27, 2020)

Some really good charity shops and cheese shops. Nice enough for a walk about, there are a fair number of eateries and independent shops in the centre.

In the arcade make sure you go through past the fish clock as the hour chimes cos it blows bubbles.. really awesome always used to love it when we went there when I as a kid!

Well... I guess your trip has been postponed but I doubt Cheltenham will ever change that much, even post Covid. It's _solidly_ alright but not really that great or interesting or nice.


----------



## Geri (Mar 27, 2020)

I didn't think much of it when I went there. Tewkesbury is better.


----------



## Baggins67 (Apr 2, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> I am going to Cheltenham next month for a catch up with female friends, this has been chosen as it’s halfway for most.
> 
> I have never been before so looking for suggestions of what to do, places to eat & drink. Our main reason is time together food/drink but if there is something to do that would fab.
> 
> ...


I recommend self isolation and stay at home


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2020)

When we're all back, eventually, onto normal life, I can recommend .....

... *some truly excellent pubs!!* in Cheltenham!


----------

